# Furniture for engineers



## ODB_PE (Dec 26, 2007)

It's end of the year and I have been given a budget ($800 or so) to get myself a new desk -

Since I usually work off of a full size set of drawings, size matters. Currently I have a big desk (36x72) but I don't have a keyboard tray (and can't really add one to this desk) and that limits my space. I also have a credenza that is useless for working off of but is piled with all my crap.

I'm looking for a giant surface with a large return and a keyboard tray. Drawer space is not super important.

Anybody have a setup they love that is readily available at one of the larger office supply companies?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 26, 2007)

At our old office and consistent with the engineering "function over aesthetics" philosophy, all desks (including the founding partners) were solid wood doors (approximately 1.25 to 1.5 in. thick) supported on metal file cabinets at the ends. :true:

Sometimes for odd office shapes, they'd cut the solid doors to the desired size, laminate the top bottom and sides with formica and attach metal pipe legs as required for support. Multiple sections were attached with metal straps and screws on the underside.

If your looking for size on a budget it might be something to consider.

then you can always get a keyboard tray snd screw it onto the underside whereever you want it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 26, 2007)

I would kill to turn my L-shaped desk into a U-shaped desk. One section has my computer and all that stuff, the other section has stapler, tape dispenser, desk lamp, file tray, pile of crap. I can spread out one D-sized plan more or less, but if I need to compare one next to another, I'm screwed. I end up spreading out in the conference room.

I will say this, my company doesn't mind getting some nice chairs and furniture for us. Not hardwood mahogany or anything, but not $99 pressboard either. And we moved into a pretty swanky place. It's this old federal building, even the stall door to the toilet is made of marble.


----------



## bigray76 (Dec 27, 2007)

My office is the 'look' over functionality. We have transformed from the high volume 'mom and pop shop' to corporate in about two years. Even our website looks more professional. Now if I could just get some god damn light in my office, I could see what the hell I was doing!

(We even moved the office to get a trendier address).

-Ray


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2007)

My desk arrangement is a 'U' where I sit on one leg of the 'U' with my keyboard and monitor in front of me (narrow space)and have a large space direclty to my left for full-size plans and such, so that I can look over at them while I type. I then have a similary wide space behind me for really spreading out the plans and getting into details. I am quite pleased with this arrangement.


----------

